# Materials on Wyndham/Worldmark Membership



## Myxdvz (Jan 3, 2013)

Is there a place/website/document that is available for a non-member to read the nitty-gritty details of Wyndham ownership?

I've been looking for a points-based TS to supplement my DVC and am down to Wyndham/Worldmark (and Marriott which I'll post in the Marriott thread).  Based on resort locations, Wyndham works better for us with Wisconsin Dells, Galena, and Branson all within easy driving distance for short stays (3-5 days).  However, I keep on reading that Worldmark has better "policies".

I'd like to learn all the smaller details, booking windows, banking, borrowing, fees (exchange, dues, etc), rental possibilities, resale potential for both, home resort advantage, etc.  Do I buy where I want to stay? Or the cheapest Upfront Price?  Or the cheapest annual MFs?

Where would you recommend I go?

I'm working with a resale sales person, and I think I would like either
- 164,000 points annually
- 55,000 (if I use it every 3 years)
- 82,000 (if I use it EOY)

I'm sure I won't get exact # of points as above, but that's what I think I need give or take.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 3, 2013)

Have you perused the stickies at the top of the forum?


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 3, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Have you perused the stickies at the top of the forum?


I did except I wasn't able to follow all the links that go to the Wyndham Owners Forums because I haven't registered there.  Maybe it's time I should. Thanks!


----------



## ronparise (Jan 3, 2013)

for Wyndham read the directory   http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/


for worldmark this website ought to help (it did me)

http://www.wmtsinfo.com/


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 3, 2013)

ronparise said:


> for Wyndham read the directory   http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/
> 
> 
> for worldmark this website ought to help (it did me)
> ...



Great thanks!


----------



## LLW (Jan 4, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> Is there a place/website/document that is available for a non-member to read the nitty-gritty details of Wyndham ownership?
> 
> I've been looking for a points-based TS to supplement my DVC and am down to Wyndham/Worldmark (and Marriott which I'll post in the Marriott thread).  Based on resort locations, Wyndham works better for us with *Wisconsin Dells, Galena, and Branson* all within easy driving distance for short stays (3-5 days).  However, I keep on reading that Worldmark has better "policies".
> 
> I'd like to learn all the smaller details, booking windows, banking, borrowing, fees (exchange, dues, etc), rental possibilities, resale potential for both, home resort advantage, etc.  Do I buy where I want to stay? Or the cheapest Upfront Price?  Or the cheapest annual MFs?



If those are the only 3 locations you are planning for, WM should not be avoided: there is a WM resort in Galena, and Wisconsin Dells and Branson are easy to exchange into, as long as you don't need school holidays. WM has excellent trade power.

Here's details about booking windows, etc.:
https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/board/info/pdfs/WM_Club_Guidelines.pdf

Also, reading on 
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/index.php

may help. Read the stickies first.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 4, 2013)

LLW said:


> If those are the only 3 locations you are planning for, WM should not be avoided: there is a WM resort in Galena, and Wisconsin Dells and Branson are easy to exchange into, as long as you don't need school holidays. WM has excellent trade power.
> 
> Here's details about booking windows, etc.:
> https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/board/info/pdfs/WM_Club_Guidelines.pdf
> ...


Thanks!  This Club Guidelines and the Wyndham really helped me understand both really quick.  I am still undecided between the two, but am keeping the discussion between the Wyndham/Worldmark in a separate thread started by another OP and keeping this thread as a request for more information/materials.

Also, I am NOT only looking at those three locations.  I want to have access to as much property as I can but I also have to include the "trave" cost of any property that's not in driving distance from us.  I do want to go to PA, SC, HHI, etc - and WM doesn't seem to have any East Coast presence at all.

Here's my comparison of the two so far:  (Wyndham vs Worldmark)

So each have pros and cons so I am still unsure what's "better" for me.  I am still leaning towards Wyndham. The difficult part seems to be which property to buy into that will give me low MFs.  Whereas for WM, I just need to decide how many points I need/want 

I was told there's a  spreadsheet here at TUG that has the MFs for all Wyndham properties?  I will continue looking, but if someone has it handy I will greatly appreciate it!  I think I found it here


----------

